# Homer - male rabbit - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Homer 
DOB: May 2013

Homer has come to us because his previous owners left him behind when they moved out. His coat was stained yellow with urine on arrival, and whilst we have got the worst off, it has marked the coat and wont come out until he has his next moult.

He is very friendly, and is looking for a home with a spayed female rabbit for company.

He has been neutered, vaccinated, wormed and has seen our vet. We ask for a minimum adoption fee of £40 for him.
Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0751 568 4921
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Homer has gone to a new home 
Good luck little lad


----------

